# Warning



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

Don't send your mother a text asking "Do you want to get food in the Crown?", without first checking the predictive text.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

lol!

Nick


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

to late :lol: :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

:?:

You must have a different predictive text to me as I just tried it on my phone and it came out correct. :?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

"Do you want to get done in the Brown?"



Nick


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

:lol:


----------



## 118 (Jan 16, 2007)

pmsl :lol:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------

